# Forgeworld Releases 2012-03-02



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

New releases from Forgeworld:

*ARCANE FROGS*










> The physical effect of a Storm of Magic on the Warhammer world is most often visible in the great Arcane Fulcrums that rear from the earth, drawn forth by the howling gales of sorcerous power. Controlling and channelling such unimaginable energy is not without its risks however, and if it goes awry dramatic and sudden transformations can occur, leaving once-mighty spell casters no more than bloated amphibians atop their eldritch perches.
> 
> Models designed by Mark Bedford and Thais Mariblanca Lopez. The Arcane Frogs set comprises two resin miniatures. These models can be pre-ordered now for despatch from Friday the 30th of March.


*
SKIN WOLVES*










> Many are the dark and nightmarish horrors that the Ruinous Powers have visited upon the world, yet few are as strange as the Skin Wolves of legend. The witch-curs’d and Chaos-tainted men and women afflicted with this gift from their unholy gods bear a mutation that does not show as a stigmata of the flesh, but instead lurks in the blood, a slumbering beast to be roused by dark sacrifice and unspeakable ritual.
> 
> When this horror is unleashed, there is no mere transformation from man into beast; instead a great humanoid wolf-thing bursts fully-formed from the body of the human. Lean and half-insane with Chaos-tainted hunger, the Skin Wolf is so-named for the scraps and tatters of flesh and chunks of gristle that cling to its hulking frame; all that remains of the human form it once bore. Only once battle is spent and their voracious hunger sated will the transformation be reversed, the flesh of the Skin Wolf collapsing into a pallid and terrible mass from which the human must tear itself free.
> 
> The Skin Wolves set contains three multi-part resin figures. Models designed by Keith Robertson. This kit is available to pre-order now for despatch from Friday 30th March. A set of experimental rules that allow the Skin Wolves to be used alongside any Warhammer army in Storm of Magic games can be *downloaded now*, taken from the forthcoming Monstrous Arcanum book.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dont like them at all.
Think they look like small piles of poo.

That is all...

*EDIT* Skin wolves werent on when i first posted, that was about frogs.

Skin Wolves - look nice. Over pointed slightly i think.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

darn it Xeno, you must of been like a minute quicker posting it hah. :stinker:


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> darn it Xeno, you must of been like a minute quicker posting it hah. :stinker:


Probably, maybe not even a whole minute...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I quite like the Skinwolves.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

im looking forward to the Monstrous Arcanum book, looks fun


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

khrone forever said:


> im looking forward to the Monstrous Arcanum book, looks fun


Indeed, and I believe these Skin Wolves haven't been mentioned in the rumours about the book, proving that there could be many surprises yet to come!

I for one would like to see their take on the Phoenix (which they have confirmed is in the book).


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been looking for decent werewolves for AGES! And I'll have to keep looking :-(. Don't get me wrong, they're nice sculpts. But I'm after furry wolves, maybe with a little skin, but there's way too much on those guys. Guess I'll go back to pestering titan forge to make some


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Wow.. really don't like any of these... a rare ubermiss from FW. Frogs are just plain poor quality, and the wolves would ahve been a thousand times better without the flesh about them... but even then their still rather meh.

*Looks at the designers link* Ahh.. no wonder. The Skinwolves are by the same guy who did the Chaos Giant... and the frog are buy a nurgle guy. not liked any of their stuff before.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The frogs are very 'meh' but I really like the skin wolves.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

While the frogs arent the best Forgeworld has to offer i do like the comedy aspect of the one on the right of the image, what makes it funny is its showing that the frog used to be the sorcerer lord that u get in plastic lol, the base and what you can see of the staff is the same lol.

I do like the skin wolves, looks like they may have taken insipration from underworld.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

*Sayl The Faithless and Nightmaw*

I don't know if this model has been posted yet but check this out.

View attachment 959933380


Sayl is pre-eminent among the Dolgan tribe, and his rise to ascendancy began with his allegiance to Schalkain the Vile, as one of his seven seer-apprentices. Sayl’s honeyed lies turned each acolyte against the others, and fanned the flames of suspicion into murderous strife. Eventually Schalkain was manipulated into conducting a dark rite involving Sayl and three fellow ‘loyal’ apprentices which resulted in Schalkain’s horrific death at the hands of a daemon beholden to Sayl, while the three surviving acolytes were twisted into a terrible beast known as Nightmaw. Hated and feared, Sayl the Faithless and Nightmaw now march alongside Tamurkhan the Maggot Lord. 

Sayl The Faithless model designed by Mark Bedford, Nightmaw model designed by Daniel Cockersell

Here is the Link: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer/WARHAMMER_CHAOS/SAYL-THE-FAITHLESS-AND-NIGHTMAW.html


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Frogs i dont like good for a nurgle conversion possibly. 

The wolves have some good potential with the right painter. If you could buy just the one wolf then possibly the crouched one but as it stands these are a no from me just too much sitting on my shelf waiting on paint as it is.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Judas Masias said:


> I don't know if this model has been posted yet but check this out.
> 
> View attachment 959933380
> 
> ...


dude, that was ages ago


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats an old one. I know the painter of those he did that in about a week!!! Inc going to work and only a couple of hours a night!!!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Back to the new releases, I'm thinking of getting some of those skin wolves and use them as crypt horrors in my von carstein vampire counts army, they seem to fit the theme alot more than the current models

As for the frogs, no, it's a comedy model, and should be free with so much spent on war hammer forge products


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

love those skin wolves!! might get some for my space wolves


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

I quite like the frogs.

They remind me of my pixie frog and the hypno toad from futurama. I like frogs in general though so i may be a bit biased.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Skin wolves look good. 3 Von carstein Varghulfs for 32 quid? Me likey


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish I could use skin wolves in my undead army.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the frogs and would love to get my hands on some to paint up


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> ...and the frogs are by a Nurgle guy


Oi! What's wrong with us Nurgle guys?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> love those skin wolves!! might get some for my space wolves


I was thinking the same thing, but there is a bit too much skin left on them. They would make great alternative TWs apart from that.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> I like the frogs and would love to get my hands on some to paint up


I actually think you could do something with them to make them worthwhile.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the wolves - might consider them for d&d werewolves, would like to see the frogs either in real life or painted before I give a judgement


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Giant frogs !whats not to like? anything small made giant =cool


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

What about giant donkeys?

The wolves look pretty good, not so stuck on the frogs though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> What about giant donkeys?
> 
> The wolves look pretty good, not so stuck on the frogs though.


Giant donkeys would be a more satisfying kill!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> Oi! What's wrong with us Nurgle guys?


I've yet to see a Nurgle model that I like, thats all. that and you do tend to drip and drop bits of yourself all over the place.... lol.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> ...that and you do tend to drip and drop bits of yourself all over the place


Oh, now come on; I apologised _profusely_ to the vicar for that time my spleen fell in the font.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Froggies! I ordered 2 sets, for the lulz :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

8 pounds. $14.57 with shipping. I think I might just order me a pair of frogs.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know why but I really want to put a chaos space marine on the crouching skinwolf.
Admittedly it's probably just to annoy my mate who plays SW.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

The skin wolves would make a good Redmaw beastie form model from IA11 :grin:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Luke... look up...

Anyways, I like the Frogs in a comedy kind of way. But the Skin Wolves? ...they're fucking *fantastic*. I love them. Undivided Greater Daemon, I tell ya!

Midnight


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> I don't know why but I really want to put a chaos space marine on the crouching skinwolf.
> Admittedly it's probably just to annoy my mate who plays SW.


counts as chaos lord with mark of khorne and juggernaut, maybe?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm curious as to who the 1st person here will be that'll convert the Skin Wolves into 13th Company Space Wolves?


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been on a quest to convince my mates to let me add werewolves to my VC army. I've been using the now defunct company Rackham's Wolfen from their Confrontation game for counts as Vharghulfs. I downloaded the pdf for the skinchangers and my friends are willing to allow them as a special choice. The models however don't impress me. I'm going to stick with my Rackham ones, as I'm not a big fan of the large patches of skin on the forgeworld sculpts. The toads could be useful though, if one takes the scroll that turns an enemy wizard into a toad.

[URL="








[/URL]


----------

